# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Что дает соблюдение Экадаши?

## Василий Иванович

Для чего следует соблюдать Экадаши?

----------


## VitaliyT

Здравствуйте!
Постоянное соблюдение экадаши мне дает большее осознание что есть такое контроль своих чувств и далее в повседневной жизни можно победить чревоугодие, осознать как много вожделения присутствует в приеме пищи, и далее уже снизить к минимуму это вожделение.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Для чего следует соблюдать Экадаши?


Зерно-бобовые в день экадаши вбирают в себя карму местности. Поэтому их не рекомендуется употреблять в пищу в этот день. Далее - о каждом конкретном экадаши есть своя история, какие блага дает именно каждый конкретный экадаши. Все истории есть в электронном вайшнавском календаре, который можно установить на своем ПК и подкорректировать по координатам местности, где проживаем. В нем автоматически "выпрыгивают" оповещения о том или ином событии - не только об экадаши. В поисковике найдите Vaisnava Reminder, и просто установите у себя - это делается очень просто.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Карму местности?Что-то новенькое.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Карму местности?Что-то новенькое.


Если честно - уже не помню, из какой лекции и кого именно я это услышала, но это было давно и явно кто-то из ИСККОНовских проповедников, а потом я не раз слышала это же от старших вайшнавов. Зерно-бобовые вообще хорошо вбирают в себя карму, поэтому-то важно особенно насчет хлеба - кто его делает, преданные или карми. Не зря есть рекомендации, предостерегающие насчет магазинного хлеба. В смысле - его предлагают, но необходимы дополнительные мантры и открытый огонь. Я это не только слышала, но и наблюдала не раз...

----------


## Aniruddha das

"Соблюдать экадаши-врату и двадаши-врату — значит доставлять удовольствие Верховной Личности Бога. Любой, кто хочет обрести сознание Кришны, должен регулярно соблюдать экадаши-врату ." (ШБ 9.4.29 комментарий)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита Ади, 15 глава:

ТЕКСТ 9
мата бале, — таи диба, йа туми магибе
прабху кахе, — экадашите анна на кхаибе

мата бале — Его мать ответила; таи диба — дам то; йа — что бы; туми — Ты; магибе — ни попросил; прабху кахе — Господь сказал; экадашите — в день экадаши; анна — зерно; на — не; кхаибе — ешь.

Мать ответила: «Сын мой, я дам Тебе все, что Ты пожелаешь». Тогда Господь сказал: «Дорогая матушка, пожалуйста, не ешь пищу из зерна в дни экадаши».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Будучи еще совсем ребенком, Господь ввел правило поститься в дни экадаши. В «Бхакти-сандарбхе» Шрила Джива Госвами приводит цитату из «Сканда-пураны», в которой человек, не соблюдающий это правило, приравнивается к убийце собственной матери, отца, брата и духовного учителя и где утверждается, что такого человека ожидает падение, даже если он вознесется на Вайкунтху. В экадаши для Вишну готовят обычную пищу, включающую зерно и бобовые, но вайшнав не должен в этот день есть даже вишну-прасад. Считается, что вайшнав должен есть только то, что было предложено Господу Вишну, однако в экадаши вайшнав не должен касаться даже маха-прасада Вишну — этот прасад нужно оставить на следующий день. Таким образом, в экадаши запрещен любой вид пищи из зерновых, даже если эта пища была предложена Господу Вишну.

ТЕКСТ 10
шачи кахе, — на кхаиба, бхала-и кахила
сеи хаите экадаши карите лагила

шачи кахе — Шачимата сказала; на кхаиба — не буду есть; бхала-и кахила — правильно сказал; сеи хаите — с этого дня; экадаши — день экадаши; карите лагила — стала соблюдать.

Шачимата сказала: «Твои слова верны. Я больше не буду есть зерно в экадаши». С того дня она стала поститься на экадаши.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Среди смарта-брахманов распространено неверное представление, что экадаши должны соблюдать только вдовы, но не замужние женщины. Судя по всему, Шачи следовала этому правилу и не постилась в экадаши, пока об этом не попросил ее Господь Чайтанья. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху ввел порядок, по которому все без исключения должны соблюдать экадаши и не должны прикасаться к пище из зерна, даже если она была предложена мурти Господа Вишну.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Соблюдать пост в экадаши

 В «Брахма-ваиварта-пуране» говорится, что тот, кто постится в экадаши, освобождается от всех последствий греховных поступков и его праведность возрастает. Главное, однако, не в том, чтобы просто соблюдать пост, а в том, чтобы укрепить свою веру в Говинду, Кришну, и любовь к Нему. Истинный смысл поста в экадаши заключается в том, чтобы свести к минимуму запросы тела и максимально использовать время для служения Господу - повторения мантры и другой деятельности в преданном служении. Лучшее, что можно делать в день поста - это вспоминать об играх Говинды и постоянно слушать Его святое имя.

(Нектар преданности, Гл.7)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Особые дни, посвященные памятованию о Кришне

 В писаниях неоднократно упоминаются праздничные дни, связанные с различными деяниями Кришны. Один из таких дней - Джанмаштами, день рождения Кришны. Джанмаштами - самый большой праздник для преданных, и его до сих пор пышно отмечают в домах индусского населения Индии. Иногда даже последователи других религий пользуются этим благоприятным случаем и наслаждаются праздником Джанмаштами. Экстатическая любовь к Кришне усиливается и в экадаши, которые также являются праздничными днями, связанными с Кришной.

(Нектар преданности.Глава двадцать шестая. Стимулы экстатической любви)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Ekadasi is observed for increasing the strength of devotion.
>>> Ref. VedaBase => Letter to: Madhusudana  --  Los Angeles 1 February, 1968


"Экадаши соблюдают, чтобы увеличить силу преданности".

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Мадхусудане 01.02.1968

----------


## Дмитрий_И

Экадаши это лунные сутки в которые мы больше всего хотим наслаждаться. Кришна не исключение. Поэтому соблюдая экадаши можно удовлетворить Кришну, который так же в этот день больше всего этого хочет.

----------


## Василий Иванович

Спасибо Вам!!! Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе!!!!!!!!

----------


## VishvaPriya das

Я знаю преданных у которых весьма тяжелая карма (на мой взгляд), эти ребята совершали посты в экадаши с решимостью и они получили новый уровень. Но бойтесь своих желаний, Кришна их исполнит. Эти ребята хоть и называют себя преданными, но они очень много наслаждаются и очень мало находятся с преданными. Они носят шикху, кантхималы, но они можно сказать потерялись.

Но посты в экадаши явно дают все блага!

----------


## Лёша

Моё почтение,господа вайшнавы.Хотелось бы прояснить один момент.Когда читаешь славу экадаши,и о соблюдении прочих обетов,удивляешься расписанным благам от всего этого.Мол одни раз выполнил и всё неблагоприятное уйдёт,обретёшь жизнь вечную и т.п. Однако,люди годами совершают эти аскезы,и...продолжают страдать,рождаться и умирать.Никакого освобождения.Пример,например, четы преданных ,которые помнят свою прошлую жизнь,в которой они были друзьями монахами в Индии,и вот не задача стали мужем и женой где-то в Европе. Цветистый язык Вед?)

----------


## Милана

> Моё почтение,господа вайшнавы.Хотелось бы прояснить один момент.Когда читаешь славу экадаши,и о соблюдении прочих обетов,удивляешься расписанным благам от всего этого.Мол одни раз выполнил и всё неблагоприятное уйдёт,обретёшь жизнь вечную и т.п. Однако,люди годами совершают эти аскезы,и...продолжают страдать,рождаться и умирать.Никакого освобождения.Пример,например, четы преданных ,которые помнят свою прошлую жизнь,в которой они были друзьями монахами в Индии,и вот не задача стали мужем и женой где-то в Европе. Цветистый язык Вед?)


Да,я тоже об этот много думала. Слишком много разных таких примеров. Я раньше ходила в православную церковь и прочитала множество житий святых,
они столько страданий переносили. У некоторых,страданий было больше,чем распятие Христа,верующим девушкам в начале христианства отрезали груди и потом ещё и их самих сжигали или распинали. Понятно,что невозможно обрести веру святого,если в прошлой жизни был безбожником,такая вера идёт с прошлых жизней,то есть они совершали в прошлом аскезы и вот такие немыслимые страдания. Если бы кто-то из старших преданных прояснил.

----------


## VishvaPriya das

Кто думает: "Я совершаю аскезы и посты, Я Сам себя освобожу всем этим, Я добьюсь освобождения, Я выкарабкаюсь из материального мира с помощью добровольного причинения себе неудобств"..., и так далее, тот ошибается очень сильно. Освободить может только КРишна  :smilies:  Если захочет ОН! 

Даже медитацией заниматься не возможно, по словам Десикачара (Сын Кришнамачарьи, Кришнамачарья - учитель Айенгара и Патабхи Джойса, был вайшнавом), она может наступить, а то что мы делаем? - так это только создаём условия, в которых она может появиться!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Моё почтение,господа вайшнавы.Хотелось бы прояснить один момент.Когда читаешь славу экадаши,и о соблюдении прочих обетов,удивляешься расписанным благам от всего этого.Мол одни раз выполнил и всё неблагоприятное уйдёт,обретёшь жизнь вечную и т.п. Однако,люди годами совершают эти аскезы,и...продолжают страдать,рождаться и умирать.Никакого освобождения.Пример,например, четы преданных ,которые помнят свою прошлую жизнь,в которой они были друзьями монахами в Индии,и вот не задача стали мужем и женой где-то в Европе. Цветистый язык Вед?)


В своём семинаре (к сожалению, не помню, в каком) Шиварама Свами рассказывает, что есть несколько типов освобождения.
Освобождение от влияния гун страсти и невежества.
Освобождение от прошлых грехов.
Освобождение до достижения Райских планет.....(возможно, ещё есть виды освобождения)... 
И самое высшее-освобождение из материального мира и возвращение Домой.

И соблюдение Экадаши может давать разные плоды. Как Кришна пожелает :smilies:

----------


## Дамир

Подскажите, Экадаши сегодня или завтра ?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Подскажите, Экадаши сегодня или завтра ?


Сегодня, 10 декабря 2016, экадаши.
А можно в экадаши употреблять стебли, листья и корни зернобобовых? Или Папа-пуруша входит только в горошины и зёрна?

----------


## Дамир

Спасибо Валентин !
Этого я точно не знаю. Надеюсь скоро ответят на Ваш вопрос ! 
Я так смотрю, обилие овощей, фруктов, орехов и молочных продуктов такое изобилие, что даёт возможность легко не "рисковать" сомнительным выбором )))
По возможности стараюсь держать полный пост.

----------


## Сергей Федорович

Мои поклоны,уважаемые.Подскажите что делать если иногда в разных календарях не совпадают дни экадаши.Что безопасней,держать пост раньше реального начала экадаши или позже?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> иногда в разных календарях


А что вы имеете в виду под разными календарями? 
Это календари, рассчитанные по разным методикам? 
Или календари ИСККОН для разных городов?

Нужен календарь ИСККОН, расчитанный для своей местности и поститься именно в день поста. В случае пропуска возможно поститься на двадаши. Только вот иногда сам пост выпадает на двадаши, а в трайодаши уже не постятся. В случае пропуска экадаши придется поститься без воды на Пандава экадаши.

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> А что вы имеете в виду под разными календарями? 
> Это календари, рассчитанные по разным методикам? 
> Или календари ИСККОН для разных городов?
> 
> Нужен календарь ИСККОН, расчитанный для своей местности и поститься именно в день поста. В случае пропуска возможно поститься на двадаши. Только вот иногда сам пост выпадает на двадаши, а в трайодаши уже не постятся. В случае пропуска экадаши придется поститься без воды на Пандава экадаши.


В Москве преданные соблюдали несколько раз экадаши по разным календарям в разные дни.Последний экадаши был 24 декабря по Vaisnava Reminder,но другие постились 25 декабря.

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

> В случае пропуска экадаши придется поститься без воды на Пандава экадаши.


Несколько лет назад на Дандаватс.ком, кажется, была статья о том, что такое соблюдение Пандава экадаши не "перекрывает" несоблюдение пропущенных, а приравнивает все соблюдённые в течение года экадаши к сухим.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Nila-vasana d.d., я эту статью Е.М.Дравиды Даса несколько лет тому назад перевела и опубликовала на сайте Гурудева.ру. Здесь мы тоже это обсуждали. Если надо, посмотрю для уточнения, о чем там речь. Действительно, статья была очень интересная.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> В Москве преданные соблюдали несколько раз экадаши по разным календарям в разные дни.Последний экадаши был 24 декабря по Vaisnava Reminder,но другие постились 25 декабря.


Более точный расчет в Gaurabda Calendar от GBC.
Ремайндер - программа-напоминалка, очень хорошая, удобная и многие ею пользуются для быстрого доступа, я тоже. Но, насколько поняла, в ней пока есть мелкие нестыковки навроде этой. На форуме есть темы про Vaisnava Reminder с участием автора, спасибо ему за программу. 

Распечатку надо делать из GCal и поститься по нему.

----------


## Сергей Федорович

Всех благодарю за участие.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Экадаши, -это дни великой милости Господа Кришны, в которые душа может получить Его прощение, благословения и милость, если посвятит себя в этот день преданному служению Господу и обратиться к Нему всем сердцем! Слава Господу за Экадаши!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

_Hari Parsada Das_ 

Бывает, преданные спрашивают других преданных (или меня самого) о времени прерывания поста на экадаши.  Хотя я понимаю, что использование фразы «прерывание поста» - это традиция, и в общем-то у меня нет претензий к тем, кто ею пользуется, но также со всем смирением я должен сказать, что эта фраза не передает смысла изначального, санскритского термина *vrata-paranam* (врата-паранам).

Английское 'breakfast' (завтрак, дословно «прерывание поста») происходит от старо-английского «undernmete/morgenmete», что означает прием пищи в 9 утра/утром. Ночью во сне тело остается без какой бы то ни было еды, и трапеза около 9 утра прерывает этот пост.

Только вот «врата» не означает «пост». *Vrata* означает «обет». Пост, голодание (*uposanam*) – это лишь одна из составляющих обета. В идеале день экадаши-враты должен быть свободен от любых других обременений. Этот день посвящается выражению любви Кришне - единственному объекту любви всей нашей жизни.

А термин *paranam*  означает «успешное завершение». 

Таким образом, термин vrata-paranam буквально означает «успешное завершение обетов» (подразумевается не прерывание обета, но исполнение).

В день *parana* (двадаши) с тяжелым сердцем мы просим разрешения у нашего возлюбленного Божества возвратиться, погрузиться в свои повседневные занятия. Преданный(ая) завершает свои обеты экадаши, молясь:

ajnana-timirandhasya
vratenanena kesava
prasada sumukho natha
jnana-drsti-prado bhava

«О Господь, о Кешава! Пожалуйста, будь благосклонен к этой незначительной душе, ослепленной невежеством, и милостиво позволь благодаря исполнению этого обета (экадаши) видеть глазами божественного знания». 

(Хари-бхакти-виласа 13.231)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Дорогие преданные, Экадаши в Москве 2 сентября или 3 сентября? Мнения в разных календарях разделились.

----------


## Дамир

Я 2-го сентября держать буду.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Спасибо, и Явление Господа Ваманадева сегодня, джай.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Мохини-экадаши освобождает от похоти. Пока человек вновь не возжелает упасть, не злоупотребить свободой. Слава Мохини-экадаши, слава Мадана-Мохану Шри Кришне и Гауранге, слава Шриле Прабхупаде и всем вайшнавам!
Нужно каждый день благодарить Нараяну за всё прекрасное, что вспомнит ум после молитвы перед сном. И каждое утро радовать Нараяну за новый подаренный день. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Первый раз держал полный Нирджала Экадаши. Ко второй половине дня чувствовал небольшую немощность в ногах, хотя в целом пост прошёл отлично. Было бы намного лучше, если бы у меня был вкус к наме и джапе.
Без этого очень мало милости.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Ещё раз насчёт Нирджала Экадаши: соблюдайте его полностью, то есть "без (nir) воды (jala)". Если вы не распространяете книги, если вы чувствуете, что находитесь под влиянием угра-викармы прошлого и настоящего, то поститесь только "нирджала". Это ОЧЕНЬ поможет. Раньше эффект помощи действовал 1-3 дня, потому что постился с водой и гречкой, теперь помощь действует несколько недель.

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Если очень нужна помощь, но не можете без воды и гречки, соблюдайте экадаши, двадаши, трайодаши, чатурдаши. Только без зерно-бобовых. Эффект — ясность в голове. Если у вас болезни ума, самое то. Да, все симптомы не уйдут, но будет намного легче. Согрешите — будет ухудшение. И отсутствие прасада тоже влияет на состояние ума. После экадаши вкусить просто бхогу — значит снова почувствовать симптомы болезни.
Самое полное экадаши, наверное — быть на голой земле со Святым Именем на устах целые сутки (24 ч.) без еды и воды (на сухую).

----------


## Пудов Андрей

Снова ясность в голове в Нирджала-Экадаши, сама по себе в результате соблюдения. Ни малейшей посторонней мысли. Чтение книг как по маслу, было желание воспевать.

----------

